# 89 Maxima won't start!



## JstAntrRoky (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm looking at buying an 89 Maxima. I went to look at it and the car and it started up great and ran idle for 5-10 mins. with grat pedal response and then it started sputtering. I turned the car off and then tried to restart it and it would not start. 

The car was low on gas so I thought that might have been the problem so I went and got a gallon of gas and put it in the car but it did not work. I did try to prim the system by turning the key to on and letting it sit there and turned it off and back on again, I did this about 3 times before I tried to re start it. I also checked the cap and rotor and it looked fine. The prev. owner installed an in line pressure gauge after the fuel filter and it read 40 with the car turned off and then jumps to 50 or a little more so I don't know how accurate this might be. I did not have the tools with me today to check the plugs but all of the wires seem to be in good order and the owner said that the plugs have been changed but did not know how long it had been. 

Any help would be great as I'm getting the car for a steal and would like to turn it into a project car. But I need it to run. If you need anymore info please let me know and I will be glad to help!


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

The Gauge could be bad on the fuel line, a gallon might not be good to start it with if it was low to the point of running out also. 

Pull the intake back hose off near the TB and spray a large amount of starting fluid up in there and then crank the car and see if it starts. Thats how I found out that my 94 I got had a bad fuel pump (turned out to be a bad fuse however) was the best deal I ever got on a car so far tho. 

If the car does crank and start when you use the starting fluid, check the fuel pump fuse and relays and then replace the pump last, not too out of the question for the Fuel pump to be out tho as most people let there cars get way too low on fuel and overheates them and as old is a 89 fuel pump is wouldnt take a lot to put ot down.

Let us know how this work out for you

Donnie H.


----------



## JstAntrRoky (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok I've ruled out a couple of things and have some more questions... I went and got the car and when I got there just as the prev owner said it started right up. I hoped in and went right to the gas station to put more gas in it. I made it there and left the car running so I would not take the risk of it not starting. I pumped the gas went in to pay and when I came back it was ideling low and when I tried to give it gas it died on me. While at the gas station I went and replaced the spark plugs (Bosch Platinums) I checked the fuel pump to make sure it was pumping fluid and it was. After letting the car sit and straying a bunch of starting fluid in it I got it started again and off we wnet about half way home doing about 60-65 on the interstate it did it again and I had to pull over and it died on me. I went and replaced the spark plug wire thinking that due to I went to pull one off I got arched. After replacing them it would still not crank over. I waitied 10 15 mins and it started up and I made it the rest of the way home. 

Here is what seems to happen. I can go out right now and start the car and it will run great I can drive it up and down the road soft of ruff and the car will just take it. After the car has been running and gets good and warmed up it will start giving me the problem again no petal response and it will go dead and I will have to leave it alone for some time before I can crank it again and get it running. Heres my questions.

Can the motor be getting to hot? It seems that it is running very hot to me when I open the hood but the gauge will be showing at the half way mark and the fan do come on and off.

I called the dealer and he said that it souned like a bad ground on the motor. Can this be the issue?

Is there anyone else that has had this kind of problem?

Advance Auto Parts tried to tell me that it might be Ignition Control Module? He said that it might be that the fule injector pulse is wrong.

Any help here would be great the car is VERY fun to drive when it runs. But I need it to run all of the time.

THanks in advance


----------



## JstAntrRoky (Aug 15, 2005)

Well It looks like I have found my problem... Crank sensor! I'm going to be replacing it at the end of the month and if it solves my problem I will post and let everyone know. I will also be checking the crank seal to make sure it is not leaking oil onto the sensor to short it out.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the crank sensor in your engine is inside the distributor. unfortunately, it's a fairly common problem as these things wear out over time and eventually make the car run like crap- as you're seeing.


----------



## Chasity (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem... how hard was the crank sensor to fix and how much did it cost?


----------

